# Does anyone else have an annoying roommate?



## ThatLonerChick (Feb 4, 2012)

Gosh my roommate is so loud and obnoxious its not even funny >:[ 
She's always finding new ways to push all my buttons and saying the right things to make me so angry! 
I swear she thinks she is so much better than me because she is always comparing herself to me saying how she is so much more social than me or some damn thing. 
I'm a Spanish major.
One of our friends needed help with Spanish, So I'm like "well I'm a Spanish major, let me help you." 
Then she's all, "Well I can help with pronunciation, because Emily, you gotta admit I am way better at pronoucing the words than you!".
!!! oh no she didn't!! :mum
She doesn't know a damn thing about Spanish dammit!! 
And she claims to be *so* much more confident than me... 
And she copies my style and everything!! 
Do you guys have any annoying roommates whom you want to rip their heads off?!


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow, sounds bad. I roomed with two of my best friends from HS so things were pretty smooth. You should tell her to stop saying that she is more social than you and it doesn't make you feel good. Ya know, if she copies your style she must respect you. Sopying is a very sure sign of respect. Be flattered, even if it is irritating!


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is a tidbit that will make you feel better: my roommate dripped period blood on the bathroom floor and left it there.

I came back from xmas break and it was all dribbled in front of the toilet. I only hope it wasn't there for the entire time I was gone. She also shed like a cat and enjoyed banging unnecessarily loudly on art projects at 3am, but the blood thing was actually the worst. 

Your roomie sounds really really obnoxious though. What's her major? She needs to leave you alone and project her insecurity on someone else.


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

Last year I had a roommate that seemed really nice the first semester. We became good friends . . . or I considered us friends. 

I was starting to talk more and was getting more comfortable with my new surrounds when she started making comments about me being quiet all the time. She even introduced me to some of her other friends as "the quiet girl". 

By the end of the school year I was happy to get finally get away from her. So much for being friends . . .


----------



## ThatLonerChick (Feb 4, 2012)

kittenamos said:


> Last year I had a roommate that seemed really nice the first semester. We became good friends . . . or I considered us friends.
> 
> I was starting to talk more and was getting more comfortable with my new surrounds when she started making comments about me being quiet all the time. She even introduced me to some of her other friends as "the quiet girl".
> 
> By the end of the school year I was happy to get finally get away from her. So much for being friends . . .


Gosh.. that sounds terrible :/ I get so mad when someone calls me quiet when I start to feel like I'm getting comfortable and not so quiet. It's a real downer.
Too bad you guys couldn't have just been friends without her making comments about how you were quiet :roll I would've been happy to get away from her too


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Poison her.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

My roommate is apparently replacing the Chinese girl in the living room (who has been on vacation in China for the past 2 months) and hasn't even told me. He just had 2 people today checking out the place. Kind of rude to not even inform me when I will be sharing the bathroom with the new person. 

Also plumbers came today to fix his shower and he didn't tell me either. At least they fixed my clogged up sink. I think they were only going to fix his shower even though I told him that the sink was clogged. Thank god I was home when they came. Such horrible communication skills.....


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

Well believe me at least it's better than living all e, I wanted to have my own place when I went to college, huge mistake.... Gets pretty lonely at times


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Fawnhearted said:


> Here is a tidbit that will make you feel better: my roommate dripped period blood on the bathroom floor and left it there.


One day my stepsister left a bloody tampon in the toilet in the bathroom we share. It was one of the nastiest things i have ever seen. I can only imagine what your experience was like.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, that reminds me. One time I was in a hurry to get to work and I left my used tampon uncovered in the bathroom trashcan. My neat freak roommate at the time (middle-age Brazilian male taxi driver) called me up while I was at work to tell me what had happened. I was like "ooooops, sorry about that." while cracking up inside. :rofl Then when I got home I found that the trash can had been covered with a big sheet of paper towel like something had died in it. :haha

This roommate had also called me up a couple times to complain that I had left an unwashed bowl in the sink. :roll


----------



## Fawnhearted (Jul 24, 2012)

asw12345 said:


> One day my stepsister left a bloody tampon in the toilet in the bathroom we share. It was one of the nastiest things i have ever seen. I can only imagine what your experience was like.


Oh God, I'd cry if I found a used tampon in a toilet. Some people just have no courtesy.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mine used to get high out in his car almost every night and come back to the room to eat cheese puffs while playing his play station til 3 am... Couldn't stand the guy.

We both had 8:00 am chem the next morning... luckilly for me he dropped out 2/3 of the way into the first semester lol.


----------

